# Unser Teich



## golfbroetchen (10. Juli 2008)

Hallo 
ALLE ZUSAMMEN,
ich bin seit ein paar Tagen auch hier angemeldet und habe nun schon viel über Teichbau gelesen. Vieles ist zwar für mich noch "Neuland" aber 
anders gesagt ist auch einiges sehr klar Erklärt und Verständlich!

Mein Name ist Mike, und wir haben seit etwa 11 Jahren eine Folienteich,
mit etwa 50 cbm Wasservolumen, welcher bislang mit mehreren Druckfiltern betrieben wird. 
An sich ist es wohl eher ein  "Kanal" der halb um´s Haus geht. Im Teich befinden sich etwa 17 Koi zwischen 30 - 85 cm, welche auch soweit Gesund sind. Der Teich wurde jetzt nun zum 1st mal Grundgereinigt, und auch schon wieder in Betrieb genommen (mit etwa 10 cbm altem Teichwasser) in der alten Filterkonfiguration. Da ich nun aber bereits sehr viel über "Eigenbau Filter"  im Forum gelesen habe, möchte auch ich mir einen Oberirdischen Mehrkammer Filter Bauen.
Der Filter sollte aus 4 Kammern bestehen und zusätzlich einen Siebfilter Vorgeschaltet haben.

Mich würde nun mal Interessieren welche Optimalen Erfahrungen im bereich Filterbestückung im Forum bekannt sind!
Also in welcher Reihenfolge, welche Kammer, wie bestückt sein sollte um optimale  Eregebnmisse zu erziehlen.

Für ein paar Infos oder Anregungen währe ich sehr dankbar!!


Hier nun einige Bilder zurm momentanen Situation:


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unser Teich*

:willkommen Mike

Ist schon der Hammer dein Teich 

Wenn ich für deinen Teich einen Filter bauen würde:
- UVC 110 Watt vorm Filter
- Siebfilter (Ultrasieve) o.Ä.
- 3x IBC 1000 Liter mit einen weitern mechanischen Vorfilter, Kaldness, evtl. Patronen.

Kann man alles selber bauen und erfüllt seinen Zweck. Schön das du nicht an Überbesatz leidest, dass macht die Sache gleich viel einfacher.


----------



## golfbroetchen (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hi Uwe,

Danke für die Blumen!

Was ist denn eigentlich der Vorteil von Kaldness im Vergleich zu anderen Kuststoffröhrchen   wie sie z.b. in Druckfiltern verwendet werden?

Gruss

Mike


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Das ist immer eine Frage der Besiedelbaren Fläche, ich meine das Kaldness oder __ Hel-x dort am meisten hat.
Ich hatte Waben verwendet, hat auch geklappt und waren Megaeinfach zu reinigen


----------



## bussi67 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unser Teich*



			
				golfbroetchen schrieb:
			
		

> welcher bislang mit mehreren Druckfiltern betrieben wird.




Ki Mike

Von mir auch ein :Willkommen2 bei den Teich-:crazy 



Warum eine neue Filteranlage   


Ich gehe mal davon aus , das du klareres Wasser haben möchtet , 

Versuche es doch erst einmal mit Pflanzen im Teich !!!




Auf den Fotos sehe ich wohl jede menge Grün um den Teich , aber nicht eine im Teich  !!!


----------



## golfbroetchen (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hallo Dirk,

Wir hatten eine Menge Pflanzen ringsrum um den Teich im Flachwasserbereich vor der GENERALREINIGUNG. Diese wurden aber nun stark ausgedünnt, und das Wasser war damit nicht wirklich Klar. Ich hab mir jetzt zusätzlich 5 Kg Unterwasserpflanzen kommen lassen (dafür muss ich dann nochmal etwas Tauchen!!)
Der Hauptgrund ist an sich nicht Glasklares Wasser!! Da ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe das die Koi wirklich besser Wachsen wenn diese sich etwas Verstecken können und so ein bischen mehr Schutz haben.

Aber an sich möchte ich mir hauptsächlich die Reinigung etwas erleichtern, deshalb die Idee mit dem Filterbau.

Gruss

Mike


----------



## golfbroetchen (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unser Teich*

damit du mal ne Vorstellung hast wie das vorher ausgesehen hat!

Mike


----------



## Digicat (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Servus Mike

Herzlich Willkommen  

Ich komm aus dem Schwärmen nicht mehr raus  

Wunderschöner Teich, wunderschöner eingewachsener Garten, wo sich der Teich hervorragend integriert. 

Nur schade das du eine so radikale Grundreinigung vollzogen hast  . Ich hoffe du hast nicht zu viele Pflanzen entsorgt. Denn Pflanzen und nur Pflanzen helfen dir den Teich klarer werden zu lassen  . Ich denke eine neue Filteranlage wird sicher die Reinigungsintervalle verlängern, aber deswegen wird dein Wasser auch nicht klarer. Mir scheint du hast nämlich Schwebalgen im Teich und da helfen nur sehr kostspielige Filter (Fließ- oder Trommelfilter) vielleicht auch noch Siebfilter  

Gibts noch Fotos vor der Grundreinigung . 

Würde gerne deinen Garten & Teich vor der Grundreinigung sehen


----------



## Jürgen-V (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unser Teich*

hi mike

was für eine umwäzung hast du, oder sterbst du an. das ist eine wichtiger faktor wie später mal deine anlgage funktionieren und geschaltet werden muß.
@uwe


> Wenn ich für deinen Teich einen Filter bauen würde:
> - UVC 110 Watt vorm Filter
> - Siebfilter (Ultrasieve) o.Ä.
> - 3x IBC 1000 Liter mit einen weitern mechanischen Vorfilter, Kaldness, evtl. Patronen.



ich weiß das sich viel nach der faustformel von 2watt für 1000ltr wasser richten,
ist meiner meinung nach aber total übertrieben.
ich habe zb. meine teich mit nur eine 11 watt uvc mal von schwebealgen in kurzer zeit befreit, weil meine 36er defekt war. ich denke der durchlauf ist da wichtiger, bei mir genügte eine 3malige umwälzung des teiches in 24stunden. 
das ganze gilt hier aber nur den schwebealgen, wenn man sie zu entkeimung einsetzt, ist ne hohe wattzahl natürlich von vorteil.
ähm uwe....eigentlich sollte ne uvc nach dem filter angeschlossen werden. 

kaldness würde ich nicht nehmen, lieber __ hel-x.
bei mir hatte ich eine ganz schkechte besiedelung der bakkies beim hel-x dagegen jede menge.



> Da ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe das die Koi wirklich besser Wachsen wenn diese sich etwas Verstecken können und so ein bischen mehr Schutz haben.



so was hab ich auch noch nicht gehört.

@helmut


> Mir scheint du hast nämlich Schwebalgen im Teich und da helfen nur sehr kostspielige Filter (Fließ- oder Trommelfilter) vielleicht auch noch Siebfilter



nicht ganz, fließ-und trommelfilter holen zwar ne menge kleinen schmutz aus dem system, aber schwebealgen filtern sie nicht heraus.
solche filter gibts für den teich nicht.


----------



## golfbroetchen (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hallo Helmut,

Vielen Dank für das Kompliment.:smoki 

Ich hab hier nochmal ein paar weitere Fotos - vor der REINIGUNG 
eingestellt.

Der Rand wurde bei der Reinigung, wie gesagt stark ausgedünnt, und muss sich
natürlich jwtzt wieder Entwickeln.
Wir haben auch nur eine geringe Schicht vom Kiess im Teigboden entnommen und den größten Teil nur Grob gereinigt. Des weiteren sind auch wieder
ca, 10 cbm altes Teichwasser zum Animpfen wieder benutzt worden.
Die Druckfilter wurden auch nicht gereinigt so das sich die Bakterien wieder
mit dem Frischwasser beschäftigen konnten!

Wahrscheinlich hast Du aber recht - da müssen wieder mehr Pflanzen rein.
Ich fang erstmal an mit den Unterwasserpflanzen, und dann Schaun wir mal!

Gruss

Mike


----------



## golfbroetchen (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hi Jürgen,

Ich dachte an sich an etwa an eine Umwälzung von 4 - 5 mal/tag.

Bislang werden 3 OASE Pumpen mit 5000 L - Skimmer, 10000 L - Bachlauf
und eine 15000 L - direkt in 2 Tonnen benutzt. Haben auch keine Probleme in den vergangenen 11 Jahren gemacht. Ich denke auch über eine Rohrpumpe
für den neuen Filter nach.

Ich hab mich auch noch nicht Entschieden ob nun Kaldness oder __ Hel-X.
Aber ich danke dir schon mal für die Information! (Setzen ja wohl mittlerweile viele hier ein)

Übrigens das mit dem "Wasser" hab ich von einem alten Koizüchter.
Da ich auch bislang keine Probleme mit den Kois hatte hab ich mir da auch keine weiteren Gedanken gemacht!

Gruss
Mike


----------



## Digicat (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Servus Mike

Danke für die schönen Bilder  

Sorry  , aber gibts vom Bau des Teiches auch noch Bilder  

Was mir beim Bild #3 aufgefallen ist:
links vom Wintergarten befindet sich ein Regenrohr, daß Regenwasser würde ich nicht in den Teich leiten, da werden sicher Elemente (Staub, Blütenstaub, Pollen und was weiß ich noch für Stoffe ?) eingeschwämmt, die zur Klarheit des Teichwasser sicher nicht beitragen.


----------



## golfbroetchen (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hallo Helmut,

Leider sind die Bilder vom Baus des Teiches bei Wasserschaden VERSCHÜTT gegangen!

Das mit dem Regenrohr habe ich schon geändert!! 
Danke 

Mike


----------



## Digicat (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Schade  wäre sehr interessant gewesen, wie das alles "vorher" ausgesehen hat.
Regenrohr  

Wünsche dir noch ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## golfbroetchen (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hallo Helmut,

Ich habe Deinen Rat mit den Wasserpflanzen und noch mehr befolgt!! 

Zunächst hab ich mal wie bereits angedeutet "ne Menge" Unterwasserpflanzen gesetzt. :crazy 
Schön in Körben damit die Koi diese nicht Ausbuddeln!
Dann hab ich mir mal "zur Probe" einen Neuen Filter im Eigenbau lt. Bauanleitung zugelegt.4 Regentonnen a´ 300 Liter mit Bodenablauf (50iger) und Vorgeschaltetem Siebfilter. Zusätzlich hab ich die Ablaufrohre mit einem Durchsichtigen Plexirohr Versehen, zur besseren Überwachung des Schmutz Abtransports. 
Da dies zunächst nur zur Probe ist (der nächste wird 4 x 100 Liter) - hab ich die Überläufe als 75er ausgelegt, ist aber für eine 12 TSDer nur mit Dimmer zu kontrollieren!Ach ja, die 1. Tonne hab ich dann auch noch mit Bypass versehen, so dass also 100% durch den SIFI geht, und jeweils 50% durch den Filter und den Bypass. 
Bestückung wie folgt: 1.Tonne Japanmatten Grob + Fein.
2. Tonne Helix-17, 3.Tonne Helix-14+17 mit Belüftung, und schleißlich 4. Tonne (zur Probe) Zeolith.(macht aber viel Arbeit - fliegt wieder raus)

Des Weiteren hab ich dann auch noch einen Skimmer im Eigenbau gebaut, nach einer Anleitung aus dem Forum. Super das DING!!!

Und zusätzlich einen kleinen Pflanzenfilter aus einem alten GFK Becken gebaut und diesen im Teich integriert (wegen Platzmangel) und mit __ Iris + __ Binsen + Gilb- und __ Blutweiderich bestückt.

Ergebnis - das Wasser ist "Glasklar" in nur 4 Wochen! Ich kann´s noch gar nicht Glauben! Die Wasserwerte sind auch soweit O.K., und alle "Meine Jungs" (und natürlich Mädels)Wohlauf.

Ich hab mal zur Ansicht ein paar Fotos reingestellt.

(Ach ja, ein Kiesbeet hab ich auch noch angelegt, und Nachwuchs der Koi ist auch schon da!)

Gruss 

Mike


----------



## Digicat (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Servus Mike

Es freut mich das du wieder klares Wasser hast  

Es gibt nix schöneres wenn ein positives Feedback zurück kommt  

Der Skimmer "ala` Karsten" macht seine Arbeit ordentlich  
Der Filter "ala` Jürgen-V" ist dir auch gelungen, bis eben auf`s Zeolit (aber das war dein Eigenversuch)  

Herz was willst du mehr  

So macht das Hobby-Gartenteich Freude.

Weiter so.

Freue mich schon auf viele Bilder deines schönen Gartens mit einem wundervollen Gartenteich


----------



## golfbroetchen (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Helmut,

Ohne dieses Forum (und Natürlich Eurer Hilfe) hätte ich das sicherlich nicht geschafft, und währe mit dem geschaffenen ZUFRIEDEN sein müssen, oder hätte den Aussagen von den sogenannten SPEZIALISTEN:evil  in irgendwelchen
"Fachgeschäften"  glauben Schenken müssen - wahrscheinlich hätte ich dann auch den "SUPERFILTER" von dort angeschafft!!

Ich bin Mittlerweile davon Überzeugt das es nur mit rein Bioligischen mitteln, und hier insbesondere PFLANZEN ....Planzen und nochmals Pflanzen geht!!  

NOCHMALS ALLEN VIELEN DANK! (auch denen die Ihre Beiträge zum Eigenbau hier bereitstellen)

Viele Grüsse an die GEMEINDE! 


Schönes Wochenende

Mike


----------



## Digicat (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Servus Mike

Danke  vom ganzen Forum  

Es ist herrlich, mit Dir diesen Erfolg zu Feiern


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Kaum macht man es richtig, klappt es auch   

Klasse Mike, ich freu mich für dich mit


----------



## elkop (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Unser Teich*

schöööööööööön *träum*
liebe willkommensgrüße
elke


----------



## CoolNiro (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hallo Mike,

tolle Anlage hast Du da, bei so einem
Positivbeispiel geht einem wahrlich
das Herz auf !!!

     

Gruß
Andy


----------

